# Loss of Smack/Dandy "THALIA" 1918.



## Shannock (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi.

I am looking for information about the fishing smack/dandy "THALIA", possible official no 92957 (obtained from CLIP).
The information found so far is a bit patchy and it is thought some of it is not correct.
"THALIA" built 1886 at Lowestoft.
Registered at Yarmouth 1886.
Owned at Yarmouth 1886 -1905.
Owned at Sheringham 1905 - 1911.
Transfered to Hull registry 1911.
Transfered to Lowestoft registry 1917.
Wrecked on the Sunk Sands off Essex 1918.
Any information about the "THALIA" including the loss of the vessel will be a great help.

Thank you in advance.

Regards.
Shannock.


----------

